# Whopper Plopper Giveaway



## Jim (Nov 14, 2017)

If you have not entered the contest yet (Big red blurb at the top of this page) do it today! The contest ends on Thanksgiving Day.

It is open to everyone, but I really would like to see a TinBoats member win it. There will be additional goodies in the bag because that is how I roll. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2017)

Don't forget to enter! This giveaway ends Thanksgiving night. I really want a TinBoats member to win.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2017)

Congrats to Mike Griffin on winning this giveaway!


----------

